

Vanishing Girls Optical Illusion - sbmassey
http://www.moillusions.com/2012/06/vanishing-girls-optical-illusion.html

======
naruhiko
SPOILERS:

Think of all the portions on the top half as heads and all the portions on the
bottom half as legs. As you can see in the two pictures, the number of legs is
always 14.

On the top picture, there are 15 heads counting the disembodied head in the
corners (the bowtie.)

On the bottom picture, there are also 15 heads counting the disembodied head
third from the right (the girl in the bikini with no bottom half.)

So what happens between the two pictures? The first disembodied head (the
bowtie) is paired with a set of legs, and, though the subsequent swapping of
heads and bodies that results, we are left with the disembodied head in the
second pic (the extra girl.) Cool illusion.

~~~
astrodust
If you look at how the figures pair up when swapped, it's actually a long
chain that shaves a tiny bit out of each figure to add up to a whole girl in
the end.

This puzzle is old and comes in a variety of forms (<http://www.archimedes-
lab.org/page5b.html>) that are usually in almost exactly the same arrangement.

------
gfosco
Simple one... Look at the 6th girl from the left. Look at the two top pieces
and how when they are reordered it changes the count.

